
Show HN: Continuously testing Heroku GitHub deployments - CodyReichert
https://assertible.com/blog/continuously-testing-heroku-github-deployments
======
creichert
Hey Show HN! Co-founder here,

We are working on making Assertible _the_ turn-key web service testing
platform which is very easy to use (similar to how it's only a click or two to
setup Travis CI, Circle CI, etc).

Our current focus has been on integrating w/ the GitHub deployments API which
this blog post discusses using alongside Heroku.

We'd love to get some feedback, especially from anyone using GitHub based
deployments.

~~~
fratlas
Don't force validation of email, so annoying.

~~~
CodyReichert
Hey, thanks for the feedback. In the future we hope to allow a bit more
functionality before requiring an email to be verified! (FWIW, GitHub login
does the verification for you).

------
asimuvPR
Do you mind providing an example of possible tests that may be run?

~~~
creichert
Currently, assertible supports:

\- HTML validation

\- 404 link check

\- page contains "text" (some arbitrary user-configured text)

\- status code (200 by default)

\- json validation

\- max response time

You can find more information here: [https://assertible.com/blog/simplified-
assertions-for-testin...](https://assertible.com/blog/simplified-assertions-
for-testing-web-services)

We're looking into building out more assertions so definitely let us know if
there is a particular type of test you'd like to run.

~~~
asimuvPR
Nice, thanks.

